# painted baseball sign



## drek_67045 (Aug 15, 2015)

curious how much it might be worth will post pics when i am able to  this is just a reference looks like it but the coca cola is on the other side


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 16, 2015)

Well, on that one it also says Coke, which-- unless I'm wrong-- came out as the shortened version of Coca-Cola in the 1950s.It looks enameled, but it's a bit small to see. Any plastic? Small markings on it? That can help people learn more on it, else we're just shooting blanks.  How did you get it?  Also: Welcome to the forum.


----------



## drek_67045 (Aug 16, 2015)

Pile of scrap lol


----------



## drek_67045 (Aug 16, 2015)

trying to resize them so they fit in the 100 kb requirements


----------



## drek_67045 (Aug 16, 2015)

k


----------



## drek_67045 (Aug 16, 2015)

[attachment=coke.jpg1.jpg] d


----------



## drek_67045 (Aug 16, 2015)

it was in a pile of scrap i got lol just curious what i should offer it to people for


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 16, 2015)

Its pretty trashed, maybe twenty bucks??


----------



## drek_67045 (Aug 16, 2015)

that sucks a buddy of mine told me to just cut out the coke part (plus an inch to fold over) and try to sell it that way this thing is pretty good sizedid say about 3 ft x 12ft


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 16, 2015)

is it two sided? I notice your first pic shows the coke logo pretty trashed, but the second pic shows little damage to the logo part, maybe your buddy is right cut out the logo part and put it on flea-bay starting at 30.00 bucks........


----------



## drek_67045 (Aug 17, 2015)

Single sided Was in a baseball field


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 17, 2015)

must just a been dirt then, I think parting the logo out might be the way to go, coke stuff is pretty popular on e-bay.......


----------



## drek_67045 (Aug 17, 2015)

Yeah dirt


----------

